# WSAVA's Guide to Selecting Pet Foods



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Only a few pet food companies are able to meet the WSAVA guidelines.

Here is their guide to selecting a healthy food for your chihuahua:



https://wsava.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/Selecting-the-Best-Food-for-your-Pet.pdf?fbclid=IwAR2VqG3QQ5bI3TKu8sFpiAiVOK6p-j884NwoO7E9KZrA3wwDTdb1XbL5zgc



Here is some more information I've found on dog nutrition:









Pet Food Decisions: How Do You Pick Your Pet’s Food?


Owners are passionate about their pets’ nutrition, but often make mistakes because of the confusing and often conflicting information. Find out how to use your passion responsibly to make the best decisions about your pet’s diet.




vetnutrition.tufts.edu













Questions You Should Be Asking About Your Pet’s Food


How can you tell about the quality and nutritional expertise of a pet food company? Here are some questions savvy owners should ask companies to select the best possible food for their pets.




vetnutrition.tufts.edu













It’s Not Just Grain-Free: An Update on Diet-Associated Dilated Cardiomyopathy


Dr. Freeman provides an update on diet-associated dilated cardiomyopathy in dogs




vetnutrition.tufts.edu


----------

